# Tons of pictures. :)



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I caught Jax sleeping on his lava ledge the other day. So I took a few pictures of him and then decided to get some of everyone else too. Minus Ezzie because he was hiding in his hammock, lol. ETA: Also Opie and Chibs, because they were sleeping!

Jax sleeping...comfortably? Lol!



August, my handsome man! Pretty sure he's my heart rat. <3 I think he's around a year old, he was all by himself in a small fish tank in the storage "room" (closet) at PetSmart. He was purchased by a woman who later returned him because her husband was allergic. He was labeled as "overstock". I am SO glad I found him, he is seriously a gem.


SqueakyBud, all grown up! I can't believe how big he's gotten. He was a teeny little fuzzball when I brought him home:


September, my youngest boy:

I got him as a friend for August so he wouldn't be alone, then ended up moving Squeak in with them because the other boys were bullying him a lot. So now August has two friends and he is SO HAPPY. 

August and Squeak:


September again:


Out of focus, but I think it's adorable - August checking out my camera lens:


August checking out my shirt:


August saying hello to the girls:



August just being his handsome self:



Squeak and his ridiculous (but adorable) ears:



And last but not least, September and his favorite pastime - chewing on my fingernails! Lol.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're all so cute! I love the last picture!


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

hahaha so cute, my rats try to clean under my nails as well, its adorable.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I love the picture that is out of focus! Your rats are so pretty!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> They're all so cute! I love the last picture!


Thanks!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Enchilada said:


> hahaha so cute, my rats try to clean under my nails as well, its adorable.


Yes, haha! They all do it, especially when I'm wearing acrylics.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

gotchea said:


> I love the picture that is out of focus! Your rats are so pretty!


Aw, thanks! That is one of my favorite pics, too.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

lots of nice pics - particularly Jax sleeping


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

So adorable! Kaboose likes to clean my nails too. I keep them short though.


----------

